
Five Tips for Startups to Attract Media/Blog Coverage - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2012/07/19/five-tips-startups-attract-mediablog-coverage/
======
rdubb
I've found that building a relationship is crucial. I think a company blog can
help with that a lot. If you're already publishing things, commenting on
others' blogs and getting your name out there, bloggers are going to be much
more receptive to you.

If you don't have time for all that though, targeting bloggers whose readers
would be interested in your product is great. It's a win-win for both of you.

